
Microsoft, Red Hat, Mozilla, EFF Urge Supreme Court to Scrap Oracle Patent Case - lawrenceyan
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/02/26/google_java_supreme_court/
======
pwg
Title is incorrect, this is not a 'patent' case, it is a 'copyright' case.

~~~
lawrenceyan
Yes you are correct. That is my mistake.

Oracle is attempting to define their ownership of an API primarily as one
where they have a copyright to it rather than a patent. There is apparently a
not insignificant difference between the two definitions in legal-speak.

